# Ironing shirts.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What a fucking palaver and pointless waste of an exercise. :x

It must have been a woman who invented the shirt to have so many creases, seams, nooks and crannies. You do one arm and then, by the time you've got around the shirt to the next arm, the first one is all creased again. :evil:

And then, as if that wasn't bad enough, the fucking iron is spitting more grit and shit over the shirts than is on Brighton fucking beach. Cough, cough, spit, spit ...flob. There have that shit over your nicely washed shirt. Fucking tosser.

How about inventing a shirt with short sleeves, no collar, no seams and no buttons? Oh, they have ...it's called a t-shirt. No fucking use for work though is it? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

:lol: :lol: have to do mine every week and it a pain in the arse, i had quite an expensive iron that used to do all of that - bought one for about £10 from asda - and it's been great - just get yourself a maid / cleaner :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

I just chuck it in the drier with about 5 bounce sheet things, if you fetch it straight out and hang it up when it finishes..... hey presto, no ironing!

(but i'm a lazy bastard!) :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

This is what you need a misses for... they know how to use these Iron things!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

i dont know how to iron  i just wear non ironing stuff


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

abz001 said:


> i dont know how to iron  i just wear non ironing stuff


never looks a good as well ironed shirt tho


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

are you offering to iron my clothes for me?!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've got some shirts that seem to want to crinkle up, the cheaper ones are easier...

May sound poncy - but ironing water from the supermarkets. It's been filtered or distilled so there are no minerals in it to clog your iron. My iron is as clear as the day I got it.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

whats an iron? :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

By the looks of your shirt, in your avatar mate, it's something that you don't own!! :lol: :wink:



jammyd said:


> This is what you need a misses for... they know how to use these Iron things!


Ohhh, is that what they're for? Do they not have any other uses then mate?

Right, 6 down and 3 to go. Here we go again! :x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

abz001 said:


> i dont know how to iron  i just wear non ironing stuff


but you do have very BIG breasts so all is good


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I thought you meant me until I saw the quote! :lol:

Maybe abz could come and put my shirts on then to straighten out the creases.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know how to iron  i just wear non ironing stuff
> ...


This sort of comment is no good without pictures


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Can't believe non of you have been shown how to iron by your mum's or at least worked out a way in order how to iron a shirt and make good use of your ironing board without it creasing. It's dead simple really.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Can't believe non of you have been shown how to iron by your mum's or at least worked out a way in order how to iron a shirt and make good use of your ironing board without it creasing. It's dead simple really.


i know how to do it, and make a good job of it, or so i have been told, but i just don't like doing it :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Guess it comes with years of practise eh Dotti? :wink:

When you've flown the nest and got through 2 ex's then I guess there's no option but to 'learn' from the beginning eh? :roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

kammy made me delete my pic  blame him


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I had a friend who was known as "Crinkle" as he would never iron his shirts even when going on a Friday night.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

abz001 said:


> kammy made me delete my pic  blame him


What's it got to do with him?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Private Prozac said:


> Guess it comes with years of practise eh Dotti? :wink:
> 
> When you've flown the nest and got through 2 ex's then I guess there's no option but to 'learn' from the beginning eh? :roll:


I've been ironing my hubby's shirts for 16 years, since the day we got married :lol:  and he can iron better than me also I hate to admit, but then he never makes a rush jobbie of it either [smiley=bomb.gif] . Bring your shirts round 'ere Prozac I'll do 'em for you, I'll even iron your hankies, socks, boxers  :-*


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dotti said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > Guess it comes with years of practise eh Dotti? :wink:
> ...


eww even his boxers Dotti we need to have words dear :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll put 'em in the post Dotti.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jammyd said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > abz001 said:
> ...












And my favourite ....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: I'll be checking to see if they stick to the wall 

Found this for you :- :lol: :lol:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Prozac for the BAN! :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Jen keep the piccys rollings in, even I'm enjoying them [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Why? They're from _your_ Bebo page that _you_ had a link to!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

and... did i approve you to use them Nope!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

If you post pictures of yourself on a public, open and unlocked forum then surely you accept that anyone on the internet can use them don't you? Especially if you put a link to that forum in your signature on here! :roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

mmm that shall be getting to made private when i get home i thinks!!

*thinks to herself - I thought friends only could see mmm*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

abz001 said:


> *thinks to herself - I thought friends only could see mmm*


That's a bit naive isn't it Jen? :?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

sorry you can make a bebo profile public or private.. i though mine was private and only friends added onto my profile could see hence making it not open to users like yourself, but i shall sort that tonight


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Would you like me to remove them?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think the piccies private prozac has displayed on here, on your behalf are quite nice of you actually so leave them up


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

is suppose your correct young dotti...

thank you prozac


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

You'll have to put them up yourself abz. The bandwidth on the Photobucket server was overloaded once I put them up!! :roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

hahaha i <3 you too


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

abz001 said:


> hahaha i <3 you too


God. I wish you'd talk in English sometimes! :roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

<3 = heart = love


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Ahhh, shucks. Thanks.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have to admit that I hate ironing shirts too.

Luckily, my job allows me to wear T-shirts. Indeed, today, I've got on a T-shirt and cargo shorts. And trainers.

:-*


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

The weather up here today would not allow for the wearing of t.shirts and shorts. More thermals and overcoats!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> And trainers. :-*


Just a shame that it takes you 2hrs to chose a pair from the wardrobe though Kell eh? :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> The weather up here today would not allow for the wearing of t.shirts and shorts. More thermals and overcoats!


Come of it sportty, friday/sat mid winter in the "Toon" its t'shirts for the lads ,short skirts for the girlies, its mandatory dress :lol: not a coat/ jacket in sight :lol: :lol: maybe the odd cape for the "bigger"girls though 

:wink:

Tom.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cape?

Some of them could do with a fucking tent!!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

taylormade-tt said:


> Come of it sportty, friday/sat mid winter in the "Toon" its t'shirts for the lads ,short skirts for the girlies, its mandatory dress :lol: not a coat/ jacket in sight :lol: :lol:


Ah, yes, those were the days. I remember when i was that age going out with next to nothing on.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Come of it sportty, friday/sat mid winter in the "Toon" its t'shirts for the lads ,short skirts for the girlies, its mandatory dress :lol: not a coat/ jacket in sight :lol: :lol:
> ...


Come on sportty admit it ....You still do :wink: :lol:

Tom.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nah. For the safety of others she now only does that indoors!! :wink:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Private Prozac said:


> Nah. For the safety of others she now only does that indoors!! :wink:


Or hangs Around the house in a cape :lol: :lol: :roll: 

Tom.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Are you insinuating that she is of the larger variety?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

taylormade-tt said:


> Come on sportty admit it ....You still do :wink: :lol:
> 
> Tom.


If i didnt look like the back end of a bus now i still would. *sigh*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

All aboard the sporTTy! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have a magic washing basket , I just drop watever in the basket and it appears in the wardrobe washed and ironed.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I have one of those as well.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Andy, Mal (dont know your name...sorry)

I need to have a serious word with you other halves about this. This is mans work!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> Andy, Mal (dont know your name...sorry)
> 
> I need to have a serious word with you other halves about this. This is mans work!


I can't iron  i put more creases in, it's a skill. And yeah my name is mal.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Mal, seriously. How old are you? Is it that you cant iron or you dont need to?!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Im 38. I could probably do a pair of pants, but shirts, no way. Id rather go and buy a new shirt than try and iron one. And you can have a word with my better half at the eventt if you are going.(she's busy ironing at the moment  )


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, i'll be at the event and i will make sure i speak to Mrs Mal! I am just looking at the hotel for booking up the night before, so if you are then there, make sure to send your good lady my way!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will do, im sure andy will be organising a northeast cruise down to the hotel on the saturday so might meet you then. And don't be to hard on me please.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

malstt said:


> And don't be to hard on me please.


If i was being really rude i would have said that is what i should be saying to you, but as i am a lady i couldnt possibly say that! 

I see the hotel has a gym and a pool.....splish splash!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah hotel sounds nice, i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Me too.

Remember to pack your speedos!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oi. Get a fucking room you two. This thread's about ironing shirts and not how quick you can slip yours off to have a 'splish splash'! :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

:lol:

I'll have you know, Mal is a very respectable man with a wife that does all his ironing for him.
I am not respectable and my hubby does all my ironing!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> Im 38. I could probably do a pair of pants, but shirts, no way. Id rather go and buy a new shirt than try and iron one. And you can have a word with my better half at the eventt if you are going.(she's busy ironing at the moment  )


38 seriously ? :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks alot andrew.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm feeling very old now


----------

